# bottle i found



## lewis_r (Sep 1, 2010)

i have found a bottle and i dont know its history,rarity or value it says on the bottle DERRY St across the top T.SAXON across the middle and WOLVERHAMPTON along the bottom anyone know what it was? or is?


----------



## Wangan (Sep 1, 2010)

No idea what it was but Im pretty sure its English in origin.A picture would help a great deal.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Lewis,

 Welcome to the hallowed pages of ABN. We'd love to see some photos of the bottle.

 How'd you find this guy? Sounds as if it may be a British ginger beer. Is it a stoneware bottle? Does it say anything about Mr. Saxon being a "Botanic Brewer?" Is that "Derry St." to which you refer?

 Here's a past auction listing: "Lot 2
 Four mid 20th Century advertising stone ware bottles all â€œT.Saxon, Botanical Brewer...Wolverhamptonâ€ dated 1928, 30, 31 and 34. Est. Â£20 - Â£30" From.


----------



## Doogler (Oct 6, 2012)

I also found a similar bottle up in the rafters of a Manchester pub i used to work at.

 It has a stamp at the top "T. SAXON, DERRY ST. WOLVERHAMPTON" and on the body of the bottle it says "This bottle is the property of T. Saxon and must not be illegally used.  it must be returned at once when empty.  anyone illegally using same will be prosecuted.  Oil Dealers and others must take strict notice of this warning. 1926"

 So I guess oil jug, but not been able to find anything else out.  Will try to get some images on.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello Andrew,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Good to hear of your rafter find. Could you please put up some photos of the Saxon?

 Is it a stoneware bottle? Have a look at this Catalog Page, and see if the description sounds like your bottle.

 I don't believe it to be an oil, but a Ginger Beer.






 Anything like the above?  Or possibly >>>


----------



## Doogler (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Surfaceone,

 Thanks for your quick reply.  

 I've been trying to upload the images but keep getting an error message "directory not supported".

 I've uploaded them to a google site - https://sites.google.com/site/bottleimages1234567/ if you want to take a look.  I understand if not, I know I never click on unknown links but I assure you my intentions are purely bottle related.

 It is a stoneware bottle but quite a bit bigger (bulkier) than the ones in your images.  More of a jug style bottle.

 Thanks very much!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's the best I saw but check out he others in tha link everyon. Cool jug.




 Botanical Brewers? Beer made from plants? Go figure.[] From


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 8, 2012)

Andrew,

 A flagon, methinks. Wordiest one I've seen, too. I believe 1926 to be the date. It would have had an Ebonite or rubber screw cap. Does it have a potter's mark, perhaps on the heel or base?




From.


----------



## Doogler (Oct 9, 2012)

Brill,


 Thanks a lot for the info, the screw cap pictured looks as though it would fit the large thread on the inside.

 It fits that a drinks flagon would be found in a pub, what's interesting is I think around that time the pub was a convent, later converted.

 There is a mark on the upper part of the bottle:

 PEARSON & CO
 4(Chesterfield)4
 Ltd
 WHITTINGTON MOOR.

 I'll stick a picture up on the google site when I can (will post when it's up).

 Thanks again for your help!

 Andy


----------



## inkflo (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello, I know this is an old posting, but I used to know the family that owned the Saxon pop company. They were just off the Birmingham new road in Wolverhampton, in Derry Street and everyone had their pop delivered by them in that area, mostly in stone jars. We used the empties as hot water bottles in the winter!
I went to school with the son, Kenny Saxon, we were at Dudley Road school together, but lost touch in 1959 when we moved from the area.
I can remember that we had to go through a stone arch off the street into the bottling area at the back and for a child, it was like a wonderland!
I envy you your bottle, it holds a lot of memories for me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2016)

Welcome and thanks for all that. It's great when old memories get brought back with any item. Well happy ones anyway.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 14, 2016)

Yep, makes me miss ol' Surf.  He was the best at internet digging.


----------

